# Still doubting my type, perhaps you can help me out?



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. *

Yes I have ADHD and I take medication. I'm a 20 year old female. I'm currently bored and procrastinating cleaning my room even though I haven't tidied it in over a month and it's complete pigsty. 

*2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?
*

I usually score either ENTP or INTP with the rare INTJ.


*3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here (or write the link like example: www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/jacoboson/8697480741/in/explore-2013-05-01), and write your impression of each of them.
*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10621115495/in/explore-2013-11-01

I liked this photo because the sunset makes the sky looks like it's bleeding. The sun rays are like the veins and they're almost covering the whole sky. The darker clouds make it seem like bruises and it just looks like the sky is getting its ass beat. 

Lost | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I enjoy art that seems pointless/aimless. I feel like it depicts the real world more accurately. I liked this photo because it's just a still capture of a place. There is nothing over the top happening or anything extreme. 

*4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?*

I can usually do two things at once. If I find it interesting it will be a nice distraction from what I'm doing. I wouldn't be too worried because I trust that things eventually get done. I might not give them my full attention and try and continue working on the thing while I listen to them talk. It really depends though on what I'm fixing. Sometimes I get really obsessive about fixing something and I need to completely isolate myself until I figure it out.


*5a. What are some of your most important values? 
*
I value fairness and intelligence over anything else. 

*5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?
*
They're not beliefs so I don't see why they would change. 

*6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?
*
Well that's just one person's opinion. It depends though, there are very few topics that make me annoyed when someone speaks without knowing the topic very well. My inward would be 'well that person is a fucking idiot'. My outward reaction would be to keep asking a lot of questions and get them to indadvertedly contradict themselves and then point out how they just did that and how they don't know what the fuck they're talking about.


*7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?
*
I love learning new things! I'm currently talking a course on how to do statistical modeling using different programs and my mind is always super stimulated after I learn all the wonderful things computers can do in terms of analyzing mounts and mounts of data. I really enjoy cracking really dark and morbid jokes with my friends that share the same sense of humor. I also really enjoy watching some tv shows as a distraction from my life. 


*7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?
*
I get really drained from activities where I feel like I'm being watched. So for example one of my part time jobs is a cashier at a food establishment and it drains me to no end because my boss is specifically watching me to see if I'm enthusiastic, friendly etc.. Basically any activity that requires me to act in a predetermined fashion drains me. So that includes meeting new people, business meetings, small talk or maintaining a boring conversations for the sake of being polite etc..

*8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)*
I have a lot of difficulty determining whether I'm introverted or extraverted. I enjoy spending time with my friends and going out, partying and so on. But I can't spend the whole day shopping or what have you like some of my friends do. I hate unnecessary social interaction and if I spend the whole day with people, I need to spend an equal amount by myself. I've seen my roommates spend all day together and then they just go to bed and call it a night. I can't I need to spend at least an hour or two alone to feel balanced before I can go to bed. 

*9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?*

My greatest strengths are my analytical skills. I can analyze situations with great depth and reach new insights, I can also analyze data and I genuinely enjoy it. I'm also good at revamping models at making them more efficient. Most of my supervisors like me because I make simple suggestions that make everything else run way faster. 

My greatest weaknesses include me being very impatient and short tempered. I have a very low threshold for people I deem stupid or irrational. I don't give them a chance to prove me wrong. I also am terrible at picking up on social cues. I can't tell for the life of me why I have offended someone most of the time or why certain situations that I find normal make other people really upset. 


*10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

I usually do everything but the task that I'm supposed to do assuming it has a deadline. For example I will start going out way more, drinking and spending a lot money haha. I tend to leave things that stress me out till the very last minute because I tend to do better under stress. 

If I'm stressed out about something that is important to me that is happening in the near/ far future I act the opposite. I will research every single angle and try to map out all of the possible scenarios of how it might turn up and then I will try to place probabilities and work systematically until I'm comfortable with the situation.

This happened only for things that I really cared about. I wanted to move away for university and my parents were completely against and I did mounts and mounts of research and so on until I made it happen. I also did that when I was waiting to hear from a job interview, I knew how many people applied and all the different positions, I knew how to estimate the number of people that will be hired for each position and the probability of me getting the job. I obsessed over it until I heard back and I didn't get the job lol. Which wasn't a surprised because according to my calculations there were only 4 positions for the job I was being considered and there were over 20 applicants for that position, even though they advertised that there are over 50 vacancies overall.

*11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?
*
I'm very self conscious about my ADHD symptoms. I was not diagnosed until I was 18 so throughout my life I was always berated about my absent mindedness, disorganization, extreme flakiness and not delivering on long term commitments. When someone criticizes me now for any of the above things it really hurts me deeply and I can't make sense as to why. 

*12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?*

I'm generally always looking to answer the question of 'why?'. Why is this person acting like this in situation A but not in situation B. Why is it that this theory states x when y happen but another theory states m when z happens even though y and z are extremely similar. What is different and how does it affect the overall idea. My mind is always running with thoughts and trying to analyze everything I come in contact with. I'm also always trying to improve systems in my mind. I walk into a coffee shop and after waiting in line, I've already observed how they work and I've asked myself why do they do things in this order, is there a better way, why have they not gone with that way , that way is good for reasons xyz and it is bad for reasons abc, but what are the advantages of their current systems and then I try to reach conclusions in my mind as to why they're operating things in a particular fashion. 

*13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?
*
I don't like super frequent feedback because I tend to work very slowly and accelerate as I get closer to a deadline. I only like feedback that is related to my competence it helps me know what I need to improve on and also it helps me understand the person who is giving me the feedback. If I think the feedback is not useful, as in it will not help improve whatever it is I'm doing I usually disregard it. 

*14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?


*​I can't think of anything right now, but if you have made it this far and feel like you need to know more don't hesitate to ask me to provide more information.


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

You sound like a intx


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

skillchaos said:


> You sound like a intx


What would you say is harder to determine ti/te or ne/ni? Thanks


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> What would you say is harder to determine ti/te or ne/ni? Thanks


uh both idk you think like a INTP but you look and express yourself like a INTJ


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

skillchaos said:


> uh both idk you think like a INTP but you look and express yourself like a INTJ


 Oh thats interesting. I'd love to get more details as to why if you don't mind elaborating.


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

It seems like you have Te because everything you explained and thought came out so organized and lee ask you this are you open to the idea of change


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

skillchaos said:


> It seems like you have Te because everything you explained and thought came out so organized and lee ask you this are you open to the idea of change


I moved around a lot when I was younger and it seems that now I can't be comfortable in one pace for a while and I need constant change. There are some things though that I don't like changing. If I like something I won't want it changed ever. I'm very adaptive though and comfortable with change.


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

okay I have no idea how to explain but it seems like you have Te somewhere in there


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

skillchaos said:


> okay I have no idea how to explain but it seems like you have Te somewhere in there


Hmmm, maybe you can help me out by defining Te and Ti for me? I've read through some websites but I think it'd make a difference if someone else explained it as well.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

come on peeps


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> come on peeps


People can be pretty inactive at this part of the forum. MBTI types are _linear _and they're usually just based on whether you're N or S, etc (black and white thinking) - everything else overcomplicates this and will not isolate your personality type unless you have an efficient understanding of Jungian functions. I'd say you're a Ti-dominant. 

I'd say ISTP. For many reasons, one obvious one I thought Se over Ne was because nearly everything you said you implied that it could be proved by your experiences (well at least according to one friend), this seems like a Sensor's impulse moreso than an iNtuitive one. 

Ti dominant in taking an idea and making it more efficient, and in certain situations you can think of them rationally, if this happens this will happen. I think that's why people say ISTPs have a knack for practicing equations everywhere they go, and that's why the guy from Good Will Hunting gets pigeonholed an ISTP, because he can do equations out of nowhere. 


I think one way to discern that you are an INTJ would be to view the coffee shop situation as you looked more at the _implications_ of how the system was working (if this person acted like this in this situation, this will happen - this is the INTJ's archetypal Ni function at work and also the ISTP's tertiary function at work to support their dominant Ti). Another point for INTJ is that they use Te rather than Ti like in ISTPs. If you use Te that means things must be 'good enough' (as Sheldon constantly uses in the Big Bang theory), and most efficient. I don't think INTPs or ISTPs are concerned with 'good enough' or 'advantages' of a system but they do feel incompetence until they have fully fleshed out the clockworks of how a system works in a situation, and may still feel that they haven't realized everything.

I'd say ISTP but there is also chance of you being INTJ. I don't see Ne for you to be INTP, but I can see INTJ - due to the implications you think with and due to the tendency too look at a system and think 'is it good enough?' and 'what are it's advantages?'

I guess you have to decide which one you think is more like you in situations, but just a heads up, don't let it get too much to your head. 
I know this may be the case, because ADHD causes anxiety and may lead you to seek faith in things that are outside yourself, but like all things our crappy anxiety makes bigger, MBTI is just a four letter code. And is interesting at most, but who you are is more important to yourself than any questionably set up theory like MBTI. (Which was the mistake I initially made about MBTI). 
I have OCD and comorbid Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD), and I'm defs an Fi-dominant and an INFP, but more importantly, I have great empathy for other people and have the capacity to truly heal a person emotionally. Fi is only a classification for something that has always been in me as a person.

Other than that, feel free to PM me whenever you like, if you want to talk more


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

uhm okay so I think of Ti as a perceiving function where thinking is a bit unorganized when it comes out but it seems organized in the person's head
Te is probably like thinking out loud in an organized way you can explain things and strategize and stuff 
and yeah i hope that made sense cuhs i'm not sure how to explain it


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi peoplesayimanahole,

You look like a 5w6, 538 tritype, to me. 

cheers
P.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Paralax2000 said:


> Hi peoplesayimanahole,
> 
> You look like a 5w6, 538 tritype, to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! I'm not familiar with ennaegram at all, do you mind elaborating on what that means?


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> Thanks for the input! I'm not familiar with ennaegram at all, do you mind elaborating on what that means?


Well…that’s a long story. If you know nothing about enneagram (as I do, for now, about MBTI) I advise you to start with Riso & Hudson books, in particular “Personality Types” and “the wisdom of the enneagram”. They are wonderful books.

I just made an educated guess regarding your type and you are the only person to know your type and tritype. 

5w6 means: “5 wing 6”. Your basic enneatype is 5 and 6 is the type you most naturally rely on after 5. 5 is the investigator in the thinking triad (5,6,7) and 6 is the loyalist. 5w6 is the problem solver according to Riso & Hudson. I just checked on the forum and found a thread about it:

http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-forum-investigator/64859-overview-5w6-problem-solver.html

The tritype is the main type in each of the triads, the most natural type, for you, in each center (head, heart, gut): 

Thinking triad (5, 6, 7)
Feeling triad (2, 3, 4)
Instinctive triad (1, 8, 9)

Cheers
P.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_peoplesayimanahole_

Te vs Ti is simple as pie.

Te focuses on how things present themselves logically in the environment. It sees logic as obvious and leads with quick discardable judgments. It sees Ti as too abstract, stuck in it's head, inapplicable, convoluted, and indecisive. It is associated with complaining, but results in effective criticism. It can be said to focus on ordering the environment. As that environment changes, Te immediately reacts with the next obvious assessment.

Ti focuses on how internally consistent data is. Ti would rather not make a logical judgment than to make a shallow, inconsistent, or inaccurate one. Rather than complaining, Ti tends to correct. The exacting and internalized nature of Ti can seem like pointless nitpicking. Ti sees Te as 'statements of the obvious' and seeks to detach and look for a deeper logical consistency, even if doing so is irrelevant or even potentially missing deadlines. Pragmatic logic isn't good enough, especially if the Ti is asked to assess it quickly and socially.


I lean INTP for you, but wonder how you induct the data I just gave you.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

arkigos said:


> @_peoplesayimanahole_
> 
> Te vs Ti is simple as pie.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks a lot! I definitely identify way more with Ti than Te


----------



## UsernametakenAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sort of in the same boat as you if you've been testing INTP, ENTP, and INTJ, but mbti just deals with how social you are, how you interpret the world, how you make decisions, and how organizaed you are. The enneagram as someone mentioned above will help you figure out your strengths, weaknesses, and blueprints to how you function. This enneagram test is about 100 or so questions and I see it as the most accurate online test out of all of them if you want to find out your type.

Advanced Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

UsernametakenAgain said:


> I'm sort of in the same boat as you if you've been testing INTP, ENTP, and INTJ, but mbti just deals with how social you are, how you interpret the world, how you make decisions, and how organizaed you are. The enneagram as someone mentioned above will help you figure out your strengths, weaknesses, and blueprints to how you function. This enneagram test is about 100 or so questions and I see it as the most accurate online test out of all of them if you want to find out your type.
> 
> Advanced Enneagram Personality Test


Thanks for the link! I did the test and now I feel bad about myself haha.

Your main type is *Type 5 
Your variant stacking is sx/sp/so
Your level of health is below average, i.e. unhealthy

*
typescoretype behavior motivation537 I must be knowledgeable to survive.930 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.828 I must be strong and in control to survive.727 I must be fun and entertained to survive.318 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.116 I must be perfect and good to survive.214 I must be helpful and caring to survive.614 I must be secure and safe to survive.410 I must be unique/different to survive.


----------



## UsernametakenAgain (Nov 7, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> Thanks for the link! I did the test and now I feel bad about myself haha.
> 
> Your main type is *Type 5
> Your variant stacking is sx/sp/so
> ...


Your tri-type looks like its going to be a 593, which if you google 593 you will find the tri-type forum that discusses all of the different tri-types (btw a tri-type is taking your highest scores in each triad, the mind triad which are types 5, 6, 7, the body triad which are types 8, 9, and 1, and the emotion triad which are 2, 3, 4.) Tritype 593 is called "The Thinker".


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> Thanks for the link! I did the test and now I feel bad about myself haha.
> 
> Your main type is *Type 5
> Your variant stacking is sx/sp/so
> ...


Hi Peoplesayimanahole,

As Usernametakenagain says 539 is called "the thinker" by the Fauvres (authors), but what you did was just a test which should be analyzed as a whole. In particular, 8 and 9 are very closed in the results and 7 is strong, so you may well be a 538, "the solution master", as 8 is the only enneatype to have 7 and 9 as wings in the gut center... However, you are the only person to know. Considering what you wrote, my guess would be 538 (with a strong 9 wing to the 8-gut center). When you know the answer, it would be interesting to tell us. 

cheers
P.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Paralax2000 said:


> Hi Peoplesayimanahole,
> 
> As Usernametakenagain says 539 is called "the thinker" by the Fauvres (authors), but what you did was just a test which should be analyzed as a whole. In particular, 8 and 9 are very closed in the results and 7 is strong, so you may well be a 538, "the solution master", as 8 is the only enneatype to have 7 and 9 as wings in the gut center... However, you are the only person to know. Considering what you wrote, my guess would be 538 (with a strong 9 wing to the 8-gut center). When you know the answer, it would be interesting to tell us.
> 
> ...


Hi so I checked it out I think I identify more with 538 than 539. I'm wondering what prompted you guys to say that rather than 583/593


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

peoplesayimanahole said:


> Hi so I checked it out I think I identify more with 538 than 539. I'm wondering what prompted you guys to say that rather than 583/593


As a 4, I build up an emotional image of each of the enneatype, their instinctual variant and tritype. This emotional image is adjusted each time I get some new (checked) facts (my wing is 5). Then, I compare the whole feeling (and image) that come from your description to my inner emotional database. 

More specifically, you are sharper and your tempo is faster than a 539 and the following sentences show up 8 rather than 9 (who would be softer):

Question 6:
“[…]My outward reaction would be to keep asking a lot of questions and get them to indadvertedly contradict themselves and then point out how they just did that and how they don't know what the fuck they're talking about.”

Question 9:
“[…]My greatest weaknesses include me being very impatient and short tempered. I have a very low threshold for people I deem stupid or irrational. I don't give them a chance to prove me wrong. I also am terrible at picking up on social cues. I can't tell for the life of me why I have offended someone most of the time or why certain situations that I find normal make other people really upset.”

And so on.

PS: there is no difference between 583 and 538.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

Thanks! I definitely used to consider myself as a possible type 7 but now that I read more about it I don't think so.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

one last bump


----------

